# Newest Farrier Rasp Bowie



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 18, 2018)

This is one I have been working on a while, as it has been too hot to do much. Has an overall length of 13-1/2" with 8" of blade. The handle is made from a stabilized blank from 100road and turquoise colored resin with ABW & Paduak spacers, the brass came from BigD ....I wish it was nicer out to take a good pic....flat grind on the blade with a slight curve on the cutting edge and a slight nose drop....on the profile.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 18, 2018)

Very nice. Like that one

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 18, 2018)

That's a great looking knife. Nice job....


----------



## Tony (Aug 18, 2018)

That is one sweet looking knife! Tony


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 18, 2018)

thanks you guys...if I could only get the Good Lord to cooperate with me on the temps....LOL

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 18, 2018)

Sweet! One of my favorites that you’ve posted!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Aug 18, 2018)

Wow! Love that knife Pappy. Those colors speak with that blade.



Rodney


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 18, 2018)

thanks all now to build a sheath and finish the damascus arrow knife


----------



## Foot Patrol (Aug 18, 2018)

With every knife build you are getting better and better Pappy!!! Keep it up.


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 18, 2018)

Super nice! Love the shape, wood, overall look! Chuck


----------

